# March 10 Charlie Chat



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, it's that time of the month again.


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

Could we get an update on the E*V, VI and VIII situation and plans for improving service to Puerto Rico, and the Virgin Islands on the weak transponders at 110 West.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Any plans (hopes) to add the new College Sports Network? Any chance of adding Fox Sports West 2 to the Multi-sport Pack (this is the only RSN currently missing)?


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

They are falling behind channels that many Cable Systems have. ???? or get off the pot or they will lose subs back to Cable.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Official announcements of ESPN-HD and HDNet channels? Please?

Estimated release date and cost of 921? Please?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I 2nd that, HD announcements and 921 date and price.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My big fear is that someone will call Charlie about ESPN-HD and Charlie will give an answer about HDTV not being popular and saying it takes a lot of bandwidth, and blow the entire thing off, only to have ESPN-HD launch on Dish Network on March 30th.

(If you remember back he did the same thing to the Discovery HD Channel and it too launched on its premiere day)

If they are smart they will use the Charlie Chat to push HDTV and also push the 8PSK modules, this way many more people can get a 8PSK module and will be watching when ESPN HD launches.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

LOCALS, LOCALS, LOCALS!!! I live in Mississippi and there is a tremendous spotbeam capacity available in this area that is NOT being used. D* has annouced it would bring the Jackson market up in the near future, Where is E* on this. The D* announcement made the local news on all but the PBS station. Its seems the Jackson Locals were HAPPY about being carried on D*, I'm sure they would be just as HAPPY about E*. Mississippi is fairly rural and cable is not available in MANY locations and terrestrial reception is not always very good, so Satellite TV has always been popular here. This is one of the reason that DBS was LAUNCHED in Jackson, MS. The first D* systems were sold here.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps when the HD hardware for stations come down there will be more HD channels available.

Charlie will turn down some HD channels because they can only put so many up at this time and so he will be looking only for the most popular channels he can make the most on, the ones that would make the most ''cents'' to him to put up.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

West coast feed for Cartoon Network please. :angel:

Either that, or send me a 721 to replace the 501 so that I quit whining about west coast feeds. :evilgrin:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Place your bets on how many channels Charlie will diss. Favorite targets include Trio, PBS Kids, and Oxygen, but he might add College Sports Network to that hit list. And the silence on NESN's contract (still negotiating as of the last time we heard anything months ago) has been deafening. Then there are the extra pay channels. There are a lot of possibilities here.

My guess is *3*.

Phrases to watch for:
"Reasonable price"
"Not much demand"
"Don't want to make everyone subsidize"

SideBet: Will there be any discussion of the published report that Charlie might sell out?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What's up with NBA TV? 
Any information on Buffalo local channel WNGS 67 our former UPN? I hope there is no why this usless channel will be up there taking up space, even if on 61.5. 
A mention on the Earthlink deal and an explanation why current customers are not allowed to get the discount.

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## JayeDVXIII (Jan 30, 2003)

hey carload

Whats up with that? why don't they have Oxygen or Trio?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

How about the rest of the mtv/vh1 channels?(vh1 country etc)


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Add PBSKids! Does anyone know if they are/have even approached them?

The local St Louis PBS stations SUCKS regarding their children's programming. It wasn't as bad when we had the PBS national feed as well.


----------



## neyugnt (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *What's up with NBA TV?
> *


Are you asking specifically about the "NBA-TV" channel, or NBA-TV HD offering? I'm asking you because I'm purchasing a DISH system and one of the things I am looking forward to is the "NBA-TV" channel (free w/ League Pass subscription) in addition to the NBA-TV HD games. I believe NBA-TV is on channel 560 but I could be wrong since I don't have DISH yet... Does this channel still exist and broadcast, or does it show the stupid NBA LEAGUE PASS BARKER loop like my local cable company...?

-T


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

How about some REAL incentives for current customers to
update to new technology receivers??????? I have a dishplayer
which has been problematic for sometime. I sent an e-mail to
the ceo address and did receive a quick phone call. Boy did
they have a deal for me.

Deal 1 - for just $199 and a years commitment to AT150 I
could have a shiny 508

More complaining by me..like that's the normal deal isn't it?

Deal 2 - for just $149 and no commitment I could get a 508

What a load.....I am suppose to pay $150 dollars to get rid of 
a problem piece of equipment? Maybe they need to read the
lemonlaws for cars and re-evaluate their policy. With the price 
of dishplayers on e-bay, I could switch to D* and make money.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Neyugnt :hi:

NBA TV is also on channel 402. 560 is for NBA LP subs and 402 was originally supposed to be included only with the sports pack and AEP, but now it appears to be in AT50 and above. Just wondering what's going on, hoops has to be one of my least favorite sports, somewhere down around by baseball and soccer, but I would like find out what’s going on with this channel once and for all so I can keep the package comparison chart as correct as possible.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just noticed this topic was not a sticky topic yet... so now it is!  

Have fun everyone!


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by neyugnt _
> *
> 
> Are you asking specifically about the "NBA-TV" channel, or NBA-TV HD offering? I'm asking you because I'm purchasing a DISH system and one of the things I am looking forward to is the "NBA-TV" channel (free w/ League Pass subscription) in addition to the NBA-TV HD games. I believe NBA-TV is on channel 560 but I could be wrong since I don't have DISH yet... Does this channel still exist and broadcast, or does it show the stupid NBA LEAGUE PASS BARKER loop like my local cable company...?
> ...


If you don't get the NBA LP package you won't see NBA TV on ch 560. If you have T150 and/or the Regional Sports Pak you will see NBA TV on Ch 402 but the actual live games will be blacked out. You get to watch the NBA news & features type shows, pre game & post-game shows, interviews, etc.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Why doesn't Dish have Trio, Oxygen, and PBS Kids? Every time Charlie gets those questions on Charlie Chat (fairly often), he talks about how there's already lots of similar programming (for Oxygen and PBS Kids), and how there's no real demand for them, and he can't get a reasonable rate agreement with the providers, and he doesn't want to make everyone subsidize the handful of viewers who want these channels, and the channels not very good, and they're funneling money to Al Queda, and they've got a dog next door that barks all night, and they keep signing his name on magazine subscription cards, and scientific studies he commissioned have confirmed that those grapes are sour.

It's become a boilerplate response, and that's why I think it would be fun to guess which sections of boilerplate will be used this time, and how many channels will it apply to? (It beats crying about it.) My guess remains *3* channels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

This is your last chance Charlie........Get the Yes Ntwk or its goodbye......I am holding out for an Hdvr 2 until Opening day for the Yankees.....THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE.....SIGN THE YES NTWK!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

This is your last chance Charlie........Get the Yes Ntwk or its goodbye......I am holding out for an Hdvr 2 until Opening day for the Yankees.....THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE.....SIGN THE YES NTWK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Or else as the saying goes: "Goodbye Charlie"?  - hehehe


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I think it is pretty much a given that Dish will not have YES unless the price changes. If dish were at it alone I would not hold out much hope but with the cable companies not giving in either there may be a breakthrough. Of course any breakthrough would not happen until baseball season starts and there is tremendous pressure.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> *If you don't get the NBA LP package you won't see NBA TV on ch 560. If you have T150 and/or the Regional Sports Pak you will see NBA TV on Ch 402 but the actual live games will be blacked out. You get to watch the NBA news & features type shows, pre game & post-game shows, interviews, etc. *


Just a note that live games on NBA Channel 402 are *not* blacked out. (I have both AT150 and multi-sport.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

It's not a real high priority with me but I would love to get NECN added to all the new england locals. They can drop WNDS if they have to which has terrible PQ, (not E*'s fault)

btw, NECN: not to be confused with NESN


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What is NECN, not to be confused with New England Sports Network?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

New England Cable News

24 hour news station for New England area.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In the past DISH (and DirecTV) have resisted all eforts to get them to include local news or weather channels. If they added one there would no doubt be demands elsewhere. Don't expect to see it.


How about this question "Will the Friday Night Red SOx games on WSBK be available to DISH Netweork subs living outside of New England?

And I am surprised that no one wants to know about Displayer fees?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

What are they planning to do with the 700/800 block of channels once it is empty?


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I would like to get a definitive answer from either frick or frack on whether there is any chance of MLB EI coming to Dish this year.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Local status for Anchorage AK?


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

How about Home Shopping Club West Coast Feed? LOL


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Charlie Chat Drinking Game


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

It looks less and less likely that Dish will be launching YES.
So all of you that are threatening to leave Dish, may have to really do so in order to satisfy your need for this channel.

Looking forward to news on more HD channels.


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll through my support for pbskids channel. We end up with their support drives on during the day about every six weeks for two weeks. My sons gets to watch Suze Orman for two weeks instead of Zoboomafoo, Some how I don't think he will like it. really bad part is, they keep skipping the same 10 to 15 episodes when they have their drives. Seems as if they will rerun something to avoid showing these.

Other point would be, when will I see a remap on my 4000 so I can just use my regular OTA station numbers like I can on my 508?
If this was done already, I haven't gotten the download, and I turn off my machine nightly.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also think it would be nice if Dish and Direct would add the VH-1 and MTV suite channels.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I am always surprised that more of us left-coast folks do not complain that HBO and Show HD channels are only shown at the right-coast time period, making most movie premiers start at 5pm. The 3 hour earlier start time makes many of us miss the shows when they first come out and have to wait until later in the month when they start the shows at 11pm Eastern, meaning 8pm here. 

If Dish indeed wants to provide us with a HD package of channels and charge us for that package, I want West coast HBO and Showtime HD feeds as well as East coast feeds!!


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, since Saturday some time, PVR721 owners have been without their EPGs. A good question: What's wrong, and when will it be fixed?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Darkman (or anyone else who knows), when the next Retailer Chat?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Steve - i am pretty sure - i mentioned that in this thread  :

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12743


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

thanks, must have missed it the first tme though


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"How about the rest of the mtv/vh1 channels?(vh1 country etc)"_

puhleez!!!

Let's don't waste any more bandwidth on those insipid juvenile 'music' channels. If you want music, shove two 1/4" phono plugs into your ears. and whistle Dixie out your ***.


----------



## bhroam (Feb 4, 2003)

So I'm quite happy with the charlie chats. I personally thing Charlie should have better things to do with his time rather then do these... but it makes a good show of support that he's really devoted to this company. How many other companies do we have this much faith in their CEOs?

In any case, I'd rather see them ditch the giveaways... it's only for people who can call in and the chats are at a non-west-cost friendly time. I've always felt kinda eehh about them because of that. I guess it's a perk for those who can sit through a charlie chat from beginning to end... I love my PVR... that 30 second skip button is pressed more often during a chat to skip through most show's comercials =]

Bhroam


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Charlie, please add C-SPAN3!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My dream agenda for the show:

1. 921 release date and price
2. HD channels coming......
3. How about expanding the show to 2 hours so we can more questions in?
4. Extra Innings being added (yeah, I know it is exclusive on D* this year, I did say this was my "dream" agenda)
5. 721 to allow BYOIA (Bring your own internet access)
6. Dishplayer exchange program annnounced - free swap to 522
7. Show me that Credit Card Auto Pay video.... I NEVER get sick of that (pardon me while I remove my tongue from my cheek)


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

That is quite a dream, especially if he actually mentions specifics on the HD channels


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

What I would like to see him announce is HDNET, ESPN-HD, Cinemax-HD, plus a few more that we do not know about. Now I saw a rumor of some enhanced definition channels. With 8PSK he could put 8 channels on a transponder at double the bit rate of current channels and give great resolution on the most popular channels. 

If Discovery-HD/Showtime/HBO were to move to 110, then lets say the 3 transponders vacated on the wings were to do 6 channels each (wings have less power and have lower data rage), they could have 18 of the most popular channels in "enhanced" resolution. Note could probably squeeze 5 1280x720p at 30fps on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Please add Trio, Goodlife, Vh1-Country, B-Mania TV, and thanks!!


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I would like to thank Dish for finally resolving most of the problems that have occured over the years with my Dishplayers. Like my '56 Austin Healey, they are a dream, when working. (hope this doesn't jinx them).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

<broken record> The Charlie Chat does not appear in the DISHPlayer guide. </broken record> When the DP switches to the EEPG, will owners who do not subscribe to PTV still be prevented from seeing all 8 days? Can you assure us they will be able to get full use of the guide paid for by their E* subscription?


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Where is the NHL Channel that was in the Dish Press Release when they signed on with the NHL??


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

A mixture of Bob and Dgenx321. 921 forecast, HD forecast, and where is that NHL channel? The season is almost over!

Also, how do they choose some of these callers that actually get on the show? I mean, just take 1 or 2 of our questions and it would be the best chat in a long time. I'm sick of hearing about locals, auto pay, and dishmover.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dgenx321 _
> *Where is the NHL Channel that was in the Dish Press Release when they signed on with the NHL?? *


I email the Dish CSR's that question every couple of months and I get the same "we don't have a clue" response everytime.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

..... geeks. ;p


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

ESPN HD has been announced to premiere on March 30 in 720p, but neither Dish Network nor DirecTV has announced if or when they are going to carry it! I also can't get a straight answer as to whether the 8PSK adapter is required to receive it (I suspect that it is: oh joy, another $58 to spend to receive a very few programs). If Dish is going to carry ESPN HD, will there be a fee like there is for Discovery HD (grossly overpriced at $7.99/month)?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NeedmoHD _
> *I also can't get a straight answer as to whether the 8PSK adapter is required to receive it (I suspect that it is: oh joy, another $58 to spend to receive a very few programs). *


They have been saying that the 8PSK module would be required for any future programming since its use first began. Check the HDINFO channel. They mention this fact when they plug away on the 8PSK.

So if nobody can give you a straight answer, I will. Get the adapter if you intend on getting any new HD programming.


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

When is the 522 going to be released???
I want the dual tuner feature and don't need the web browsing features in the 721. Thats is what my computer is for...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

There is no web browsing in the 721.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well tonight is the Charlie Chat!

We will be holding out Charlie Chat... Chat here LIVE tonight at DBSTalk.COM Starting at 8:30PM at http://chat.dbstalk.com

Let's hope that Charlie will announce the new HD Channels tonight on the Chat (at least announce ESPN-HD)

If Charlie can not announce ESPN-HD due to contract restrictions then hopefully he will throw us a bone and say something like "We plan to have a HD Channel announcement by the end of the month."

Lets hope he does not do what he did for Discovery HD and say something stupid like "Never heard of ESPN-HD, I don't think there is any demand for a channel like that" only to have it premiere on the launch day (Just like Discovery HD)

I am optimistic however that ESPN-HD will be announced, after all it IS the reason they are pushing the 8PSK modules, the push for 8PSK is NOT because of the NBA because as well ALL KNOW NBA has aired before in HD on Dish and it was not in 8PSK format.

Dish Network can help increase the sales of it's 8PSK module by telling everyone tonight that if you want ESPN-HD you need a 8PSK Module (Enhanced HD Adapter)

It can be one of the most optimistic Charlie Chats on record, lets hope they don't blow it!

I will see everyone in the Chat tonight at 8:30 at http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott,

Has DISH *ever* announced a new HDTV channel on Charlie Chat?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I think we need more mono audio music channels(lol)!!!!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I hope it is a ESPN and HDNet announcement - all to be live by the end of the month.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think the HDNet announcement will be tonight, they don't activly have all 3 channels up and running yet, I would not expect an HDNet announcement until sometime around the release of the 921 this summer.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

too bad, but I will still be happy if ESPN is announced.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

juan: you can laugh, but I think I have lost a couple of customers because Time Warner digital cable had one or more music stations that Dish doesn't.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

All I want Charlie to annouce, is that Dish is adding the College Sports Televsion network. As far as the HD stuff, it wouldn't do me anygood, but I hope for those of you with HD equipment, it all gets added.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I would think they would lose them because the Cable Muzak product is outpacing the DBS product. Last time I looked the TM product pops up a nice splash screen for the song. Including cover art for the album, some song factoid, slightly more detailed song info. The Dish music channels are pretty lame in comparison.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know if it was mentioned in this thread, I didn't have time to read all the posts but Leo LePorte from Tech TV's "Screen Savers" Channel 191 will be on the Charlie Chat tonight.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

But, Leo's a guy, not a gal.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Great, he will talk the whole time and it will be the same ole feeling after the show, "there is nothing new that I learned..."


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

We NEED Dolby Digital on Starz Theater and Encore (dammit)!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Surfer Joe _
> *Leo LePorte from Tech TV's "Screen Savers" Channel 191 will be on the Charlie Chat tonight. *


Didn't Leo say that he was a DirecTV customer on his Screen Savers show?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

He is also fond of saying "All the fun's on 191" when a DISH sub calls in. Maybe Charlie and iJm will win him over.

Besides count your blessings at least it isn't the guy from Call For Help.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well folks I just spoke to a contact and got some news (which also verified some info emailed to me earlier today from another contact)

It appears that there will be NO MENTION of ESPN-HD on tonight's Charlie Chat.

It appears that there is a clause in ESPN's contract that prevents any MSO or satellite company from annoucing the addition of ESPN-HD to their lineups before a specific date. This would explain why no one else has made an announcement about ESPN-HD.

While I was not told the date to expect the announcement I was told that something would be announced SOON. So i guess I should take that as good news.

More info as I know it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

When will your tv picture be as crystal clear as digital cable?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe _
> *When will your tv picture be as crystal clear as digital cable? *


:rolling: joe never saw the digital cable in _my_ neighborhood!


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Whatever happened to Kate Botello?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think they got rid of her during one of the staff cutbacks a while back. She had to be one of the most perkiest people on TechTV.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe _
> *When will your tv picture be as crystal clear as digital cable? *


I left Comcast Digital cable for Dish, and other than Dish having more channels I like, I've noticed no difference in picture quality.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey I just checked the guide and there's no Third Watch on tonight. So I guess I can't b*tch about how guilty I feel watching the Charlie Chat (this time at least)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by joe _ When will your tv picture be as crystal clear as digital cable? _


Hey! look, everyone...it's Joe the cable guy - again. How's the trolling, Joe? Catch anything today?

Here's a sign you can slap on the side of your truck:

[[ CABLE - IT'S THE POOR MAN'S SATELLITE ]]


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes. I know there is not web browsing. Yet.
So what good is a 721 over the 522?
PIP?? who cares...


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Have the ratings for TechTV plummetted since 9/11/2001?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Go back a year, 9/18/00. That's the day ZDTV turned into TechTV and the channel slowly began to fall apart.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

So basically, it followed the NASDAQ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

A bit depressing, no mention of new HDTV programming and the 921 is now set for late summer/fall. What the heck happened to the late spring date that was mentioned a couple of months ago? All I can say Dish is if DirecTV get's their HDTV TIVO's out you can cound on loosing a customer that has a $100+ per month bill.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

RAD It's been said more than once. The word is LOSING!!!


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

I miss Kate Botello. She had the sexy-est overbite on TV. That Patrick guy on The Screen Savers just gets on my nerves. He's one pissed off white boy. By the way Tech TV, bring back Silicon Spin!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If they had to have a special guest at least they had someone fun like Leo. He showed off a few gadgets, the blow up radio was cool, and we got to see Leo's cell phone number


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Agree w/ johntoto11 about Kate...


----------



## Mike8675309 (Sep 17, 2002)

Kate wasn't cut back. She left. She was co-host of Extended Play for a while but she left the digital world for the world of theater.

She's in New York doing stuff.

http://www.katebotello.net/index.htm


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johntoto11 _
> *By the way Tech TV, bring back Silicon Spin!! *


I'll second that!


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey, don't talk about about Chris Perillo! He's a great guy, i've been a gnomie for something like 7 years now! 


He is also fond of saying "All the fun's on 191" when a DISH sub calls in. Maybe Charlie and iJm will win him over.

Besides count your blessings at least it isn't the guy from Call For Help.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think it was a great show with Patrick being on there.

I said a little while back that more than likely the 921 would get delayed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sorahl _
> *Hey, don't talk about about Chris Perillo! He's a great guy, i've been a gnomie for something like 7 years now!
> 
> He is also fond of saying "All the fun's on 191" when a DISH sub calls in. Maybe Charlie and iJm will win him over.
> ...




Isn't Chris Perillo the guy from Call for Help???


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gpflepsen _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he is. He does the show with Cat Schwartz.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I loved _call for help_ when Leo did the show. Chris Perillo *is* the reason that I stopped watching _call for help_. I just can't stand his personality.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I stopped watching TechTV when they go rid of Kate from the Screen Savers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I used to watch it but it got repetitive and I got into watching other things and it bored me sometimes but thats what pvr is for, skip ahead, delete, etc. I just ran out of room on the hard drive and could only fit so much on there. If I have more free time then I may watch them but I go on their webpage where you can review everything that was on the show. I do the same for news sometimes as well on yahoo's homepage.


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

I think I've seen , PVR'd , or Tivoed, every episode of the Screen Savers since I can remember in the last 4 or 5 years, I think it's been on that long anyway.In A earlier post I kind of ragged on Patrick from the Screen Savers.I just meant to say that he needs to lighten up A bit.It's always A great show when they can make you laugh A little . Does anybody know what happened to Martin, One of the co- host of the show.He's the guy that looks like he never washes his hair. The last I heard was that he got under Bruce Willis's skin in an interview,he kind of disappeared this week.Tech TV, don't sweat the Bruce Willis deal, He was never A "REAL" movie star anyway.Even though Martin is A real knuckle-head sometime's, and making him look like an idiot appears not to be very difficult, he's always good for A few laughs. I hope you all keep him on the show.And another thing, could you PLEASE have more shots of Morgan standing sideways. Preferably,from the waist up. Dennis in Fla.


----------

